# Solved: Klipsch pro media 5.1 help



## skippy33 (May 22, 2006)

Hello There,

firstly can anyone tell me how to delete previous posts...

Have Klipsch pro media ultra 5.1 connected to computer...recently every time i powered it up it makes a continious schreeching sound even with no speakers connected..have been told a possible capacitor problem, anyone out there familiar with this capacitor thing, trying not to ship it halfway round the world for repair..think its the best sounding setup out there for computer so dont want to replace with anything else

many thanks


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

To delete a duplicate or wrongly posted thread, click Report in your thread and ask a Moderator to delete it.

I have Klipsch Pro media 2.1 speakers that had a broken DIN connector that plugs into the back of the subwoofer. Is yours OK?
Klipsch wouldn't send me a wiring schematic, but I found one online.


----------



## skippy33 (May 22, 2006)

thanks for reply

connectors seem ok,seems to be a burning type smell coming from the bash board area


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Here's a link to the site that I used to repair my Promedia speakers: http://www.thompdale.com/bash_amplifier/5-1/5-1_bash_amp.htm


----------

